

Honeywell is finally challenging the Nest thermostat - personjerry
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/10/5793536/the-heat-is-on-honeywell-is-finally-ready-to-challenge-nest

======
tosseraccount
I think I'd rather have a reliable old school thermostat that won't need
maintenance for 50 years.

I'm okay with not having access via a smart phone.

